# Breeding a dog that has seizures?



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

This isn't technically about chihuahuas, but could apply to any dog. I was at work this morning and one of my clients came in with her new male husky puppy. He's absolutely adorable. We were chatting about him and she casually mentioned that she plans on breeding him with her female husky when he is old enough. Ive met the female dog a few times, she has seizures on a regular basis, usually when she gets stressed out. The last time I saw the female dog the owner had left her in the car in the parking lot of my business so she could run inside for a minute. The dog had a seizure (owner claimed was because she got stressed about being in the car alone), and she had to rush her to the vet. I didnt question the breeding thing because I didnt want to start an argument. But Im just wondering, is it safe for a female dog that has seizures on a regular basis to get pregnant and have puppies?  What would happen if she has one while pregnant?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

If she was on the correct medication and monitored very carefully with the vet it wouldn't be a problem - many women with epilepsy have healthy pregnancys.

ETA - sorry this was written quickly as I was in the middle of something else, the dog would likely be fine but as it could be an inherited condition, it should not be done.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That seems really strange! A pregnancy is so stressful for a dog regardless of medical issues. I wonder what her vet would have to say about that. I don't know a lot about genetics in dogs, but I would be worried that the condition that causes the seizures could be hereditary too and passed down to the pups. Just seems like it has bad idea written all over it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That seems really strange! A pregnancy is so stressful for a dog regardless of medical issues. I wonder what her vet would have to say about that. I don't know a lot about genetics in dogs, but I would be worried that the condition that causes the seizures could be hereditary too and passed down to the pups. Just seems like it has bad idea written all over it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I dont know much about breeding or genetics either, but I would be worried that the puppies could inherit the condition, or that if she were to have seizures during the pregnancy that her health as well as the unborn puppies would be at risk. I didnt say anything about it to her, but I was a little shocked that she is considering breeding the dog. I was just wondering if others have heard of a dog with seizure issues being a successful mother. So many things can go wrong during a pregnancy, I would think it would be important to start with a healthy dog.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

No should never breed a dog that had epilepsy in dogs it can be an inherited condition


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Also aren't some seizures genetic?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Any animal that is unsound should not be bred from. Doesn't matter if its a dog, a horse or a mouse, soundness has to come first. That is just common sense.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope this person decides AGAINST breeding this dog. I have a dog with focal seizures whose mother had the same condition. (Owner was a very high up official in the chihuahua world who knew this.) It IS heriditary. My dog is on phenobarbital for these seizures. Very hard to control. They may sound minor, but this poor little dog 'sees' bugs all the time. On her, off her wherever.


----------



## WyliesMama (Mar 28, 2013)

We have a house full of epileptics lol Both my dog and my boyfriend have epilepsy and I would NEVER consider breeding him. (the dog not the boyfriend lol) It is hereditary and as much as I think Wylie would would make cute puppies I don't want to pass on his health issues to his offspring. I think its irresponsible.


----------

